# Maven-Dependency kann nicht gefunden werden



## mavinatic (2. Dez 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich bin in meinem Maven-Projekt verschiedene Dependencies am einfügen, jedoch kann mein Eclipse die Dependency von Jetty-Servlet nicht auflösen und ich bekomme folgende Exception:

*ArtifactDescriptorException: Failed to read artifact descriptor for org.eclipse.jetty:jetty-servlet:jar:${jetty.version}: ArtifactResolutionException: Could not transfer artifact org.eclipse.jetty:jetty-servletom:${jetty.version} from/to EclipseLink (http://download.eclipse.org/rt/eclipselink/maven.repo): Illegal character in path at index 87: http://download.eclipse.org/rt/eclipselink/maven.repo/org/eclipse/jetty/jetty-servlet/${jetty.version}/jetty-servlet-${jetty.version}.pom*

Woran kann es liegen? Ich habe schon mein .M2 Verzeichnis gelöscht. 

Maven-Dependency:
[XML]	<dependency>
			<groupId>org.eclipse.jetty</groupId>
			<artifactId>jetty-servlet</artifactId>
			<version>${jetty.version}</version>
		</dependency>[/XML]


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Dez 2012)

```
${jetty.version}
```

ist nicht gesetzt und wird literal in den Pfad eingebaut...


----------



## nillehammer (3. Dez 2012)

Das muss in die POM
[XML]
<properties>
  <jetty.version>DEINE_JETTY_VERSION</my.filter.value>
</properties>
[/XML]


----------

